# توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية



## احساس إنسان (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب جامعي من قطاع غزة وتواجهنا مشاكل كثيرا جدا في الكهرباء

وتعلمون جيدا الحصار الظالم علينا وفكرت ان يكون مشروع تخرجي توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية وبحثت ولكن دون جدوى ولكن انا مصمم على ذلك فهل لي عندكم متسع علي افادتي في اي موضوع واني شاكر لكم جميعا وارجو المساعدة والمساهمه 

ابناء الوطن العربي

انتظر .........​


----------



## rasha2 (17 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم لقد عرضت هذا الموضوع هنا مسبقا و للاسف لم اجد اجابه وافيه عليه غير انه هناك خلايا شمسيه في الاسواق لاني لديه نفس الطموح و باي كله كانت لاننا نعاني من نفس المشكله هنا.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 فبراير 2008)

الإخوة الأعزاء
كما تعلمون ان توليد الكهرباء من الشمس يمكن بطريقتين معلومتين للجميع
1- استخدام الخلايا الشمسية 
2- تحويل الاشعة الحرارية الى بخار او ما شابه و توليد كهرباء بعد ذلك
الطريقة الأولى مكلفة وذات كفاءة قليلة والأبحاث حولها على أشده لأنها الوسيله الوحيدة للمركبات الفضائية - ولو هناك تقدم سيصبح متاح للجميع لكثره الحاجة إليه و اسعارها تنخفض عموما مع زيادة الاستخدام
الطريقة الثانية تحتاج تجهيزات و ايضا مكلفة ولا تصلح لمنزل واحد مثلا


----------



## alsaneyousef (17 فبراير 2008)

قريباً سيتم توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية في فلسطين 
http://www.stbzu.com/forum/stbzu52/t42618/


----------



## طارقالحازمي (18 فبراير 2008)

توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من خلايا شمسية , تعتبر عقيمة اذا كنت تريد تغذية مدينة , لكن انا اقترح عليك توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الرياح(wind Station) لان الادوات اللي سوف تحتاج اليها متوفرة اكثر , وممكن انك تعمل ازدواجية في التوليد , اي تستفيد من الاثنين وايضا تكون اكثر وثوقية .


----------



## rasha2 (18 فبراير 2008)

هل تحتاج هذه الطريقه اخ طارق الى حركه رياح عاليه ام انها تلائم الحركه العاديه للرياح؟
و كم هي تقريبا الطاقه التي نستطيع الحصول عليها من هذه الطريقه؟


----------



## اكنيو (13 مارس 2008)

أرجوا من الاخوت الاعزاء اعطائنا ولو مخطط او دارة شرح لكيفية توليد الطاقة من خلال الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## fedaash (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء ارسال مخطط عملي عن كيفية توصيل الخلايا الشمسية مع جهاز انارة 
وشكراً


----------



## محمد سعيدعبد (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو فى اى حدى عنده معلومات عن توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية يرفع على المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## maaaard (25 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم لابد من احد انه يفيدنا


----------



## 5eagull (25 أبريل 2010)

طريقة توليد الكهرباء من الشمس تعتبر سهلة جدا من الناحية التقنية, لكنها مكلفة ماديا لأن الطاقة الناتجة من الخلايا الشمسية بالمقارنة مع غيرها تعتبر ضئيلة, يعني لو قلنا بشكل تقريبي كل 5 في 5 سنتميتر من الخلايا الشمسية يا دوب تعمل واحد فولت مع حوالي 100 مل أمبير, و سعرها مش قليل ,يعني هي مثال على لوحة شمسية متوفرة بشكل تجاري:

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0194127

على أي حال, لكل اللي طلبوا دوائر, هذا الراجل عمل أمثلة جميلة و مفصلة بالصور:
http://www.solarpowerwindenergy.org/2009/04/26/how-to-build-a-small-solar-circuit-wiring-diagrams/


لكن لنكون عمليين, أنا أتفق مع الأخ اللي قال طاقة الرياح, خاصة إنه غزة مدينة على البحر و الرياح إجمالاً أوفر على السواحل و الأهم من هيك إنها بتعطي طاقة أكثر من الخلايا الشمسية, و أرخص و الماتورات متوفرة و العالم بتصنعها بالمعامل و ما في داعي لإستيرادها.

أما عن دائرة طاقة رياح فهي مش معقدة إن شالله لأنه لو قلنا المحرك المستخدم هو متردد, فكل ما عليكم هو تغيير مستوى الفولتية بإستخدام ترانسفورمر و بعدين حولوا التيار لمستمر, و أعتقد إنه هاي الأشياء كل المهندسين بغطوها في أول سنة من دراستهم.*

بالتوفيق


----------



## 5eagull (25 أبريل 2010)

و عشان اللي بدهم دائرة توليد الطاقة من الرياح, هذا الراجل كمان شارح بالتفصيل الممل كيف تعمل توربين رياح: http://www.mdpub.com/Wind_Turbine/index.html

لكن بما أنه الدائرة ممكن يكون فيها قطع مو متوفرة, فأنا بنصح إنه شوفولكو ماتور منيح, حطوه على الأسلسكوب و لفو هالماتور و راقبو الفولتية الخارجة, و كل المطلوب منكم تعملوا هاي الفولية على شكل تيار مستمر ممكن يشغل راديو أو يشحن تلفون, يالله حركوا حالكم و الله يكون معكم.


----------



## nourio (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي 
في الحقيقة وكما قال الاخوة ان توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الشمس هو في اول درجات الطريق 
والان يوجد في امريكا وتحديدا في صحراء نيفادا محطات لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الشمس 
وهذه الوسيلة حتى الان تعتبر مكلفة جدا نظرا الى ان صفائح تحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى كهرباء غالية الثمن 
واليك الفكرة وهي على الشكل التالي 
في البداية يلزمنا شرائح او صفائح الطاقة الشمسية وهي عبارة عن صفائح من السلكون النقي جدا ( وهذا سبب غلائها ) واكبر صفيحة منها يمكن ان تعطي توتر 12 فولت وبتيار قدره 2 امبير واذا اردت الحصول على توتر 220 فولت يجب ان تقوم بتوصيل الصفائح مع بعضها على التسلسل حتى تحصل على التوتر المطلوب حيث ان الجمع هنا يكون جبري اقصد 12 +12+12 وهكذا 
بعد ذلك يكون عندنا بعد التوصيل وتوجيه الصفائح باتجاه الشمس توتر 220 فولت بتيار مقداره 2 امبير على اساس ان عند الوصل التسلسلي لمنابع الطاقة فان التوتر يزيد اما التيار فيبقى ثابت 
وهذا التوتر لا يصلح لتغذية الاجهزة الكهربائية المنزلية لانها تعمل كما هو معروف على التيار المتناوب اما الصفائح فانها تعطي توتر مستمر 
من اجل هذا يلزمنا هنا دارة او جهاز يقلب التيار المستمر الى متناوب وبعد ذلك يمكن ان نغذي الاجهزة على الجهاز الجديد بحيث ان مجموع الاحمال يجب ان لا تتجاوز استطاعة الجهاز المصنع وهذا عيب الجهاز وهو انه لايمكن ان ناخذ منه تيارات عالية تساعد في زيادة الاحمال 
من جهة اخرى العيب الاخر هو انه عندما تغيب الشمس لن يمكن ان نشغل لعدم تواجد الكهرباء 
وهنا سنضطر الى وضع مدخرات (بطاريات ) وهي اما من النوع الرخيص ذو العمر القصير رصاص 
وعمرها حوالي السنة او السنتين على الارجح
او بطاريات نيكل كادميوم وهي غالية بعض الشيء وعمرها من خمس الى عشر سنوات 
وهناك ايضا نوع اغلى تيتانيو عمرها من عشرين الى خمسين عاما 
نعود الى موضوعنا 
ناخذ الكهرباء المولدو من الصفائح الى دارة شحن للبطاريات ومنها الى جهاز العاكس او القالب او الكونفيرتر 
ونقوم بقلب الكهرباء من مستمر الى متناوب 
وهكذا يمكن ان نحصل على الكهرباء في الليل 
هذا يا اخي شرح مقطضب عن الفكرة واذا اردت الشرح الاكثر يجب دراسة الموضوع اكثر ولكن اردت ان اعطيك الفكرة ليس الا 
وهنا نلاحظ عدم الكفائة والكلفة العالية بثمن الصفائح وثمن البطاريات ووووو 
ارجو ان اكون قد اوفيت الغرض وشكرا لك 
اخوك 
نور


----------



## ابوسعود1395 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد الرابط لعمل مولد طاقة كهربائيةعن طريق الهواء


----------



## abeerfayed (22 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكنكم قراءة ومعرفة المزيد عن توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الطاقة الشمسية من هذا الرابط 
وايضا ستجدون تطبيقات كثيرة لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية
فقط اضغط 
*هنا*


----------



## mustafa' (23 سبتمبر 2010)

افضل طريقة توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة االشمسية هي الطريقة المستعملة في لاس فيغاس على ما اذكر حيث يتم توجيه مراية لعكس الشمس على انابيب من اجل تسخينها و يوجد في داخل الأنابيب ملح ذائب ( يذوب الملح على درجة 600 مئوية و يعود على حالته في درجة 200 ان لم تخني الزكرة ويستعمل الملح من اجل تخزين الحرارة في الليل )ثم يضخ الملح الى صهريج من الماء ليقوم بتبخيره ثم يوجه هذا البخار الى فراشات تقوم بدوها بتدوير الدينمو ولكن هذه الطريقة مكلفة جداً ولا ا عرف ان كان بالإمكان تعديل هذه الفكرة لتصبح اقل كلفة و تستعمل منزلياً


----------



## farah anoucha (10 فبراير 2013)

من فضلكم أريد أحد عنده معلومات عن استعمال الخوارزمية الجينية ann في تطوير الخلايا الشمسية


----------



## zeid25 (15 فبراير 2013)

*لا شك إن الحصول على الكهرباء في المناطق التي تعاني من انقطاع الكهرباء تعتبر مشكلة
إن توليد الكهرباء بمساعدة الخلايا الشمسية يعتبر افضل الحلول ولكننا في هذه الحالة سنواجه مشكلة
التكلفة المرتفة للألواح الشسية . وأما محاولة صنعها منزليا أو من خلال ورشة غير ممكن وذلك
لأن ترسيب مادة شفافة وفي نفس الوقت ناقلة للكهرباء تعتبر عملية غير قابلة للتنفيذ إلا من خلال
آلات خاصة ومصانع خاصة .
أما من يمتلك المال الكافي فيمكنه اجراء الترتيب التالي والذي يعتبر حلا متواضعا للمشكلة :
شراء لوح طاقة شمسية مخصص لشحن بطارية 12 فولت وباستطاعة 100 واط مثلا
يمكن ربطه ببطارية 12 فولت ذات سعة حوالي 1000 واط اي حوالي 100 امبير
لوح الطاقة الشمسية السابق ومن خلال عشر ساعات عمل سيكون بمقدوره شحن البطارية
وهكذا في المساء يمكن للبطارية تقديم استطاعة 200 واط لمدة خمس ساعات 
هذه الطاقة كافية لتشغيل جهاز التلفزيون والدش والإنارة من مصابيح ال LED التي تتميز 
باستهلاك قليل نسبيا للكهرباء .

وسيكون من المناسب استخدام تلفزيون ودش من النوع الذي يعمل بكهرباء12 فولت 
وذلك للتقليل من ضياعات الكهرباء عند تحويلها الي 220 فولت بمساعدة انفرتر 

ولمن يبحث عن معلومات علمية حول انواع الخلايا الشمسية وطريقة صناعتها فيمكنه الإستعانة
بالرابط التالي :
Solar cell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*


----------



## سالم المريمي (16 فبراير 2013)

الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة
يوجد قسم في موقعنا يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع بإسهاب الرجاء الضغط على الرابط


----------



## marafa (28 فبراير 2013)

أنا بفكر في نفس الموضوع 
وما أعرفة عن هذا الموضوع الاتي

1 - خليا ضوئية تحول الطاقة الشمسية الي طاقة كهربية هذة الخلاية مجمعة لها قيمة ما يتم بها شحن بطاريات 
2 - يمكن الشحن بشكل مباشر للبطارية ويمكن أفضل من خلال دائرة شحن .
3 - الطاقة المخزنة في البطاريات التي تم شحنها من خلال الطاقة الشمسية تكون جهد ثابت dc voltage وقيم ممكن تكون صغيرة .
4 - يتم تحويل التيار المستمر الي تيار متردد بدائرة مناسبة .


----------

